# steering lock/ignition lock



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

how do i remove the ignition lock or wat tools should i use to remove the screws that hold it together. or who can i call to remove it?


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Assuming you pulled the column plastic halves, you probably need to remove the steering wheel, get a small chisel/centre-punch and tap away counter-clockwise until those buggers give way. You can cut slots in them afterwards to aid in reinstalling them and strip the slots out, or you can get new ones from Nissan with the heads on them. Just tighten 'em until the heads snap off and ergo!


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks it worked!!!!!!!


----------

